# Got the SR9!!



## RoadRnnr69 (Dec 23, 2007)

Well, I couldn't help myself.
I was at the range and they had a used one.
An older gentlemen purchased it and didn't like it, he prefers revolvers.
He hardly fired it and traded it in on something he was more comfortable with.
I got a great deal and spent an hour in the range with it and two of my buddies!!!!


----------



## mike310 (Jan 3, 2008)

*like my all black sr9 too.*

always been a shot gun guy in nyc but since moving to sub tropical south ,south florida , i have learned just how much handguns mean to mostly everyone down here. in the local gun shops you see old ladies , young bucks just turning 21 ,old grey haired men and handsome 50 year olds like myself. lol anyway florida is a great state to live in if your a gun enthusiast. my ccw will be here soon and i just bought in one day a ruger sr9(love it) and a glock21 (love it more). well maybe i just love the heavier bullet. sure thats it. anyway the ruger is a great gun to feel in your hand. my wiofe likes it and shoots it well. i put 100 rd thru it recently and used 50 target loads (ball ammo ) anmd 50 hornady 147 grain hp's just to see how it's gonna feel if some idiot tries to break into my condo. the wife will have the sr9 in her night stand and i'll have the g21 ,45caliber velcro'ed to my side bed panel. any way the sr9 aimed and fired flawlessly ,no sticky slide and a great trigger pull. ruger hit a home run with this slimhandle gun. took it apart as per a video i found somewhere(can't remember its origin now but if i do ,i'll post it) most sr9 owners don't need it anyway. breakdown is simple and self explanatory. sub breakdown is easier with the video. love my sr9 all black/stainless slide 9. so does the wife. (and keep in mind these are our first pistols in our lives so it's a big deal for us) stay safe everyone.


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

Glad to here you and your wife are enjoying your newfound freedom. I am like you I like the gun laws here in Florida. Nice having the wife as a shooting partener. You always got someone to go shooting with, course you might have to take her out to dinner. I'll do that everytime. Good luck.


----------



## Taurus_9mm (Sep 17, 2007)

Congratulations on your purchase. I haven't heard many comments from those who own the SR9s but from those that do have them, the consensus seems to be very positive.

www.rugerforum.net


----------



## JJoe Merchant (Jan 6, 2008)

How does it shoot?


----------



## neophyte (Aug 13, 2007)

*report*

RoadRnnr69: Sir; goody; now how about some range reports:smt023
Sir; if you used the 'search' function here you'll see that I'm interested.
So help. :smt033 with reports:smt023


----------



## RoadRnnr69 (Dec 23, 2007)

It shoots GREAT!!!!
I love it, my wife shot this weekend out on the property and was able to hit the paper at 7 yards, that's pretty good for her!!!

I ran 200 rounds through it at the indoor range last week when I got it.

It feels good in the hand and has a nice easy trigger, around 6-7 pounds.
on our "outdoor range" at home I was rapid firing 5" groups at 7 yards.

These are at 7 yards indoor...


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

Now that's good shooting.


----------



## Guest (Jan 9, 2008)

Have heard nothing but good things about the SR9 on several forums. It quickly moving up that Gotta Have List and is currently 1st or 2nd depending on my mood. I had my eye on a P345 but have heard a lot of negative and some positive reports about it so I backed off that one.


----------



## DevilsJohnson (Oct 21, 2007)

I've been eye balling one of those for a while. LOL - any excuse to get me back in the gun shop..."But honey!! It's a really good shooting pistol!!" :smt083


----------



## RoadRnnr69 (Dec 23, 2007)

My buddy at the gun shop said they are $390 with two mags and a collectable knife!!!


----------



## AirForceShooter (May 6, 2006)

$390???
Wow.

AFS


----------



## neophyte (Aug 13, 2007)

*bad*

Sir; that 'perp' had a bad day.:smt023 good shooting; and keep the bad guy down:mrgreen:
Folllow up with MOOOOREEE


----------



## spacedoggy (May 11, 2006)

RoadRnnr69 said:


> Well, I couldn't help myself.
> I was at the range and they had a used one.
> An older gentlemen purchased it and didn't like it, he prefers revolvers.
> He hardly fired it and traded it in on something he was more comfortable with.
> I got a great deal and spent an hour in the range with it and two of my buddies!!!!


That's when I tell my buddies to get lost.


----------



## RoadRnnr69 (Dec 23, 2007)

Fortunately they had their own tools so they were busy in the next couple stalls!!!


----------



## gmaske (Jan 7, 2008)

TerryP said:


> Have heard nothing but good things about the SR9 on several forums. It quickly moving up that Gotta Have List and is currently 1st or 2nd depending on my mood. I had my eye on a P345 but have heard a lot of negative and some positive reports about it so I backed off that one.


I know this is an old post but I had to say that the P345 I have is a great piece. I understand they had some teething problems when they first came out. I bought mine because the hand fit was perfect for me. Over at the Ruger board there is a lot of chatter about the SR9 as the "Latest must have one gun" but it is having some teething problems of its own also.(Frankly I'm sick of reading the posts) It doesn't look like there are a big bunch of them though. Most everything I read on the P345 that is current is very positive.


----------



## Guest (Jan 21, 2008)

Thanks for the info gmaske. I have seen posts going in both directions on the P345 and in fact one of the moderators on rugerforum.net spoke about high cost of the returns to Ruger. Frankly I am old school and like the 45 ACP as a defensive caliber almost as much as I like my 357 mag. I have read nothing but good things on the SR9 so I must be looking in all the wrong places. Good to hear they got rid of the 345 hiccups.


----------



## Chevyguy85 (Feb 2, 2008)

my p345 fires fine no problems thus far.....can't wait until ruger comes out with this in a .40 :-D i'd consider a .45 but i already have a p345 basically same thing but w/o striker fire...what would be really nice is this in .357 sig :-D but i'd be happy w/ .40


----------

